# Hoyt Alpha Elite Tuning Problem. PLEASE HELP



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

where is the peep at full draw?


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Peep is turned in a few degrees to the right


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

You really have 4 options... You should be able to rotate the loop, and cinch it down tight with a pair of loop pliers... Twist the string, or swap strands from one side of the peep to the other... Or sometimes you can tie above and below the peep, and slide the knots up or down the string to get the rotation correct...


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

When I get home tonight, I think I'm going to put a half twist in the string. I think this will correct the 45* rotation


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Put the twist in the bottom of the string and it wont change the peep location too much.


----------

